# Hi from Belgrade Serbia



## jolollo (Jan 22, 2011)

Jugoslav from Belgrade Serbia. I have little hobby work space for making wood toys and kid cars. 
Everything on pictures is made by my self, off course except tools and machines, pwder coating owen, sand blast system and cabinet, tables...


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

*WELCOME TO THE FORUM*

Some very cool items. The Jeeps are great, and I like that little bulldozer.












 









.


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

Nice work...nice shop...Welcome to the forum. Always excited to see others projects.


----------



## jolollo (Jan 22, 2011)

*Little projects*

Thanks. 
I do not have skils for serious woodworking, and dont have tools for that, in the meentime I will practise with practical fun stuff for kids. In this hobby phase the major problem is literature and blueprints. Very hard to buy from serbia, because almost all sellers do not send goods on Serbia. With paypal I can buy only downable PDF files for making, but books and other literature is unvailable for me. All my projects is eye learning process with internet informations.

Last two days projects.
Jugoslav


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Cool toys, cool shop too. Wish my shop was half as clean/organized as yours. Welcome!


----------



## jacobsk (Jan 19, 2010)

Those jeeps look great!

Do you mind taking some more pictures and telling us how you make them?

Keep up the good work! I'm always impressed when I see people encountering obstacles and still enjoying their hobby. :thumbsup:


----------



## tukatuk (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi jolollo - They look great. What do you use to make your wheels?


----------



## Firewalker (Jan 3, 2011)

Welcome to the forum......nice work. I am interested in the sand blaster. Is that shop built? I would love to see plans on that!!! Scott


----------



## jolollo (Jan 22, 2011)

*Hi again*

Because I have some scrap playwood, weels make from 12mm playwood, take drill machine on highest speed. But it is nightmare when I must make 36 wheels for several trucks, like this weekend. Design is simpliest can be. In the next few weeks if I find way to buy wheel & pegs from one USA site, future designs will be probably better. 
Sand blast machine is simpliest possible. When I finished building, I concluse that can be much compact and smaller. Bottles for sand and dust can be tvice smaller, and for dust can use vacum cleaner for autocleaning (aprox 120$ kercher cost here). Picture in nex few days, first I must clean workshop from vikend wood dust.


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

I find your methods very interesting...Can't wait to hear more.


----------



## Firewalker (Jan 3, 2011)

jolollo said:


> Sand blast machine is simpliest possible. When I finished building, I concluse that can be much compact and smaller. Bottles for sand and dust can be tvice smaller, and for dust can use vacum cleaner for autocleaning (aprox 120$ kercher cost here). Picture in nex few days, first I must clean workshop from vikend wood dust.


Thanks for the reply. There have been many times I have thought "a sand blaster would be handy right about now" ie taking off the standard issue rust off of angle iron. The wire wheel on my grinder hangs up and tries to throw it across the room. If you have a walk through detailed build I would really enjoy seeing it. 

Your toys are great and I imagine there are some happy kids whos eyes light up when they see the jeeps you make!!!

Way to go:thumbsup:

Scott


----------



## jolollo (Jan 22, 2011)

On first place every machine must be simpliest can be, when the budget is low for project, machine in building process must be simple & cheap can be. Long time ago, when I started think about sand blasting, surfing & find "instructables". 
On that site, I see some guy, he buld sand blast cabinet on plastic box. Why not, simple & cheap. Later on other site, I find that is possible to built cabinet from MDF or playwood, and that is it. 
Idea for sand blast system is not mine, I sow that on one workshop for making/selling like that. Sand blast system is injecting sistem with vacum cleaner. Weight of sand define is it dust or blast. If it dust, vacum suck dust in separator/filter, and if it blast he drop down in sand botle to another blasting cycles. Because it is round cycle, no dust over cabinet, and you can blasting in sitting room.


----------



## Firewalker (Jan 3, 2011)

Thats fantastic! The site you speak of is great. I got the idea for my chicken waterer from that site. I added the auto fill feature of my own plan using a fill valve from a toilet in a 5 gallon bucket. Works great and the hens love it. I will have to look for the instructable on that.

Thanks again

Scott


----------



## jolollo (Jan 22, 2011)

Forgot to mention "the bigining". Several weeks ago, it was like this. Very first project was "like bugatti" wood car, after Stivensons "peugeot racer".


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

jolollo said:


> I do not have skils for serious woodworking,


You sound as humble as your stuff looks wonderful! I hope to make things that nice, and tell the truth now... how much time did you spend cleaning up before shooting those pics?


----------



## jolollo (Jan 22, 2011)

To be honest, if it is hobby that mean two hour of work, two hours of cleaning. In business meaning probably will be 18 hours of working, none to cleaning. Joke.
My originaly high school is aeromechanic, in the school we are practise to "hospitaly clean work". On faculty, programmer for CNC, clean space again, was in the army - aviation drill on everything. 
In this moment in workshop is like "war zone", but tomorow when I came home from regular job, after cleaning all will be O.K.


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

Very much like hearing about your projects and seeing your work area.


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Many Thanks*

Many thanks for sharing your workshop and work.
I like the toys you are making, very nice work.

Like a lot of us here, you have made your tools that you need.


----------



## jolollo (Jan 22, 2011)

Sandblas system is simple machine. Left bottle is for sand, right bottle is for dust. When you blasting, vacum cleaning system take sand and dust and put him in left bottle. If sand have weight, drop down, and light - dust go up via black hose in the right bottle. Down in the middle is vacum machine - like in vacum cleaner. Inside the right bottle is filter of linen. Lihter dust is on the filter, but hardly drop down in the tank on bottom. 
On left bottle left is basic hose, for connection with blasting cabinet.
Vhen you see that is not enough sand for blasting, that is time to deplete tank, and put new sand in the left bottle.
On bad english, but I tray to explane.


----------



## jolollo (Jan 22, 2011)

One question was, how I made pegs for wheels.
Take peace of 12mm stick (similar on imperial dimension), dril the hole same size in MDF, drill it on the center and fix it on 6mm stick. Cut and sand, cut on lenght what you need, and it is it. It is nightmare for 36 wheel if you need it.


----------



## jolollo (Jan 22, 2011)

This is vision of Kid Land"s
Chasiss is complet own design, made of 13X13mm steel box with fixed shafts. Wheels is from garden truck (tram...I am using dictionary on comp sorry)
Engine will be from trotico 350W vith chain, electronic etc...too
For this six I spent seven days to make, and seven days to prepare next 9 chasiss.


----------



## jolollo (Jan 22, 2011)

Willys is the same princip, similarly design


----------



## jolollo (Jan 22, 2011)

prtotyping


----------



## Firewalker (Jan 3, 2011)

Jol, thank you for the pics of the system. It does make very good sense how it would work. I appreciate your time in explaining it. I can understand ya just fine. Thanks again

Scott


----------



## jolollo (Jan 22, 2011)

*prototyping*

Sorry for my "bad english". 
Original Toylander - land rover must be all from playwood, but I am redesigned drowings, and make most simmilar with "kit car". Separat chasiss from body. With less used materrial, less weight. All finished toy with two acumulators, will be around 25kg weight.


----------



## jolollo (Jan 22, 2011)

*doll house*

Like I said next project doll house. Now easier one, next time will be more difficulty


----------



## <*(((>< (Feb 24, 2010)

Your english is fine, I've been able to understand all your points. And your work is very nice! I really love the willy's that you built, and the steel frame chassis are great, kids will really have a lot of fun with them!

Keep up the good work!


----------



## R.J. (Feb 11, 2011)

Симпатичные игрушки . Мне нравится !!


----------



## jolollo (Jan 22, 2011)

*last several days....*

Started with work on Landys/Willys transmition. First I will try with 120w motor. Pictures later.


----------



## Drillbit (Jan 13, 2011)

jolollo said:


> I do not have skils for serious woodworking


You know, in the UK, people spend a lot of money buying hand-made toys like that for their kids. Your stuff easily looks professional enough to sell.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

This is some very nice work. Thanks a lot for posting. Everything looks fantastic. :thumbsup:


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

Please continue with your pictures and explanations. I find it very interesting.


----------



## jolollo (Jan 22, 2011)

*last several days....*

I am worked on transmision & brakes. Trotle pedal is big problem, because pedal lift is too long for kid use.
First of all will be 120W engine, very, very, very slow motion for 3 years kid. On the saturday will be on wheels for first run.


----------



## RetiredLE (Jan 20, 2011)

Very impressive. Your skills as a craftsman are very good. 

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## jolollo (Jan 22, 2011)

*Reworks*

All idea must be reworked. I must make new transmition, new design of trottle pedal, and for brake system I do not have idea. Finished bumpers front and rear. Today, I will fit front lights. I was expect test drive, but it is rainy and nothing of that.


----------



## jolollo (Jan 22, 2011)

*Agricultural prototype*

Some details about Landy & off course another wood toy - tractor


----------



## jolollo (Jan 22, 2011)

All toys will be better look when fabricated wheels come.


----------



## jolollo (Jan 22, 2011)

*New kids on the block*

In my workshop finaly come fundamental hobby woodworking machines. Now games can start.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Cool tools! :thumbsup:

That should give you some more options.

Can't wait to see what comes from them. :smile:


----------



## jolollo (Jan 22, 2011)

*Me again*

Now is time to details on body


----------



## jolollo (Jan 22, 2011)

*Almost finish...*

Body is almost finished, and elekctric in the focus. Brake will be mechanical only, but on the "restyling model" will fit "clever stop - go function". Maybe e-scooter is not easy to instal material for these toys.
In the mean time, agricultural and truck design finished.


----------



## jolollo (Jan 22, 2011)

*Today winner*

Like every day I was in the shop, but today I "dont feel enough for landys" and make one wood toy


----------



## jolollo (Jan 22, 2011)

*Toy story go on*

Another toy in collection


----------



## Fudwrecker (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm on to you - Serbia is just your winter home - I suspect maybe you live at the north pole when you not in Belgrade!

The toys are wonderful and I'm sure all the kids think the same!
I love the shop too.


----------



## jolollo (Jan 22, 2011)

*Today practising*

I am hooked, I am totaly hooked......


----------



## jolollo (Jan 22, 2011)

*Prototype finished*

Finished first example - prototype.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Very cool truck! :thumbsup:

Put a limb on it. :smile:


----------



## jolollo (Jan 22, 2011)

*This time ship, next time who know*

Bigger and bigger projects, more details.....


----------



## jolollo (Jan 22, 2011)

*Something just to stay warm up*

Last two weeks I am so tired from my regular job, but must be in theme.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

great work!


----------



## jolollo (Jan 22, 2011)

*It is alive*

Finaly for driving, all details in function. God power, but bad brake. In the next few days redesign forward.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Great looking projects. Good luck on the redesigning of the brakes.
Looking great so far.


----------



## OutdoorFurnitureGuy (Apr 19, 2011)

Love all the work! Someone will have alot of fun playing with all of these cool toys! Looks like you work pretty fast too.


----------



## eigersa (Apr 17, 2011)

your work is just plain fantastic!


----------



## Savage (Apr 16, 2011)

Nice work. Toys are pretty fun to build. I have seen alot of plans but always found it better to make my own. Here is a train I designed myself that I gave my son for Christmas this year. It's out of Red Oak.








I've thought of making some construction equipment too. Maybe for next Christmas. I like the bulldozer.


----------



## jolollo (Jan 22, 2011)

*Last touch*

Thanks guys. 
Land is totaly finished. Front & back sticker, lock on the back door, bulkhed for motor, black pedals.
Savage train is super. I do not have enough skils for train jet, but will be, will be once. Superb


----------



## Savage (Apr 16, 2011)

I don't know my friend, looks like you have plenty of skill to me. The Land Rover turned out great and I really like the construction vehicles. My wife wants me to build some of those for my youngest son. Great work!


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

jolollo said:


> Thanks guys.
> Land is totaly finished. Front & back sticker, lock on the back door, bulkhed for motor, black pedals.
> Savage train is super. I do not have enough skils for train jet, but will be, will be once. Superb


 Nice...What do you do with the Rover now? Do you sell it? Is it for someone you know? Very impressive!!!


----------



## jolollo (Jan 22, 2011)

*this is not appeal*

Selling is totaly out of my range, because I can make what I see, but selling is different planet for me, because must have some other talent what I do not have. Basic idea of my all work, is to hook my kid on this stuf, to make him creative young boy, and constructive young man in the close future. He is 11 year old, doughter 9. For now working.
My father do not support me when I was younger, and today is my turn to maybe correct family predisposition. My grandfather was "big child all life" on the his basic, me too, but my father is "much life serious" because he was in the army - colonel (now retired) , and situation on this region was not liable for "future prepare & family patrimony" because everyday life was too hard and dangerous.
That time behinde us, and I can "invade new course on family history". 
Maybe that is reason for my speedy work, because very much energy is under me. Shortly said, wrong time & wrong place for me, but I am sure certanly better future for my succesor. On the one movie Brus said: "be prepare my friend, be prepare....."


----------



## eigersa (Apr 17, 2011)

jolollo said:


> Selling is totaly out of my range, because I can make what I see, but selling is different planet for me, because must have some other talent what I do not have. Basic idea of my all work, is to hook my kid on this stuf, to make him creative young boy, and constructive young man in the close future. He is 11 year old, doughter 9. For now working.
> My father do not support me when I was younger, and today is my turn to maybe correct family predisposition. My grandfather was "big child all life" on the his basic, me too, but my father is "much life serious" because he was in the army - colonel (now retired) , and situation on this region was not liable for "future prepare & family patrimony" because everyday life was too hard and dangerous.
> That time behinde us, and I can "invade new course on family history".
> Maybe that is reason for my speedy work, because very much energy is under me. Shortly said, wrong time & wrong place for me, but I am sure certanly better future for my succesor. On the one movie Brus said: "be prepare my friend, be prepare....."


:thumbsup:


----------



## <*(((>< (Feb 24, 2010)

jolollo said:


> Selling is totaly out of my range, because I can make what I see, but selling is different planet for me, because must have some other talent what I do not have. Basic idea of my all work, is to hook my kid on this stuf, to make him creative young boy, and constructive young man in the close future. He is 11 year old, doughter 9. For now working.
> My father do not support me when I was younger, and today is my turn to maybe correct family predisposition. My grandfather was "big child all life" on the his basic, me too, but my father is "much life serious" because he was in the army - colonel (now retired) , and situation on this region was not liable for "future prepare & family patrimony" because everyday life was too hard and dangerous.
> That time behinde us, and I can "invade new course on family history".
> Maybe that is reason for my speedy work, because very much energy is under me. Shortly said, wrong time & wrong place for me, but I am sure certanly better future for my succesor. On the one movie Brus said: "be prepare my friend, be prepare....."


Good for you! Your family is blessed to have you as a father, teach them well!

I enjoy looking and reading about your work, keep up the posts, it is fantastic work!


----------



## jolollo (Jan 22, 2011)

*New project starting*

Today, early in the morning my son & me, start with new project. When we finished, it can be bugatti electric.
I said, can be, because we work without any blueprints or drowings, but who cares, will be fun in every way.
This type of chassis, easily can be hotrod.


----------



## jolollo (Jan 22, 2011)

*Milestone*

Last phase in bugatti building. In the next few days wheels is priority.

New wood toys from scrollsaw too


----------

